# Hit 4000 miles this year today



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

It's been a great year for biking in the DC area. We had little winter to speak of. I rode more in February than I did in April. I knew buying that bigass snow blower would pay off. Next I need a whole house generator to insure that we never lose power. 

I know it's not a ton of miles, but for an old guy with a PITA job and kids that play sports, its all I can do. 

Bike commuting has contributed so much to my health and sanity. It makes living in this area almost tolerable.


----------



## BCP (Nov 3, 2011)

Very cool, congrats!


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Congrats. I hit 3600 today, so you're ahead of me.


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

Congrats Keep-em rolling.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

You both have me beat. I am at 2870 for the year. I also live in the dc area, and it has been a great year. I think that I am doing pretty good on the mileage as I have a toddler and an infant. Many of my miles come from the Burley trailer.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

will log my first 1,000 mile month tomorrow...

where's my cookie...?


----------



## Maelochs (Aug 22, 2016)

What a drag .... 3,999 trouble-free miles and then you hit something.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Oxtox said:


> will log my first 1,000 mile month tomorrow...
> 
> where's my cookie...?


I used to do that every August before kids. It's a lot harder than it sounds. Only 33 miles a day. That's not all that much. BUT ... it's every day. Miss a day because it rains --- now you need a 66 mile day to make it up. 

I'm going to be happy to get another 1000 before the year ends. Seagull century next weekend will help. It'll be my 25-th time in a row.


----------



## TDFbound (Jul 11, 2017)

4000 miles, congrats! You're almost twice as deep into it as I am this year.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Mcfarton said:


> You both have me beat. I am at 2870 for the year. I also live in the dc area, and it has been a great year. I think that I am doing pretty good on the mileage as I have a toddler and an infant. Many of my miles come from the Burley trailer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I think a mile pulling a Burley with a kid in it equals at least 2, maybe 3 miles without. I bought a double wide one when my kids were little and used it exactly once. It felt like pulling a lead parachute. The kids didn't like it much either. After that fateful trip, it spent two years in my tool shed. I put it up for sale on Craigs List and sold it the next day. Funny, I always pictured myself pulling one of these things when I had kids. Luckily, there's a huge after market for those things.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I hit 5,000 on Saturday. My shoulder is hurting from patting myself on the back. Plus I'm kind of burned out...


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

pmf said:


> It's a lot harder than it sounds. Only 33 miles a day. That's not all that much. BUT ... it's every day. Miss a day because it rains --- now you need a 66 mile day to make it up.


yep...doesn't give you many opportunities for days off...either due to bad weather, being tired, or other commitments...

came close the previous month at 945 miles, but managed to do it in Sept...don't think Oct will be a 'kilo-month'...


----------



## RB Rob (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats! 2,770 miles as of today, goal is 4,000 for the year which will be tough to hit at this point. I will see how close I can get. :mad2:


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

WOW,,, CONGRATS!!!!!!!! That's a great achievement.. I'll be lucky to get over 2500 this year,, work sucks!!!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

My wife just hit 4000 today ... or she will today on the way home.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Hit 4000 today. A marching band waiting for me would have been nice.

I'm going to shoot for 5000 next year.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Got to 5000 today provided I make it home tonight. 

I remember about 15 years ago I had this friend who had taken up road riding a few years earlier and was fanatical about it. He called me on December 30-th and asked if I wanted to do a century with him the next day so he could get 10,000 miles in for the year. I said sure. I don't think it ever broke 30 degrees that day, but we did it. I went home that night and sat in the bath tub for an hour. That's the coldest century I've ever done, or will do. And you don't need fancy equipment (although its nice) to ride a lot. The $800 Ksyrium wheels on my bike costed more than his entire bike from Performance.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

now that I have unlimited time to ride, I thought it would be fun to set a 10K mile goal for the year. 

going to get close, but doubt I'll log 1200 miles in Dec.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

90% of my riding is commuting. My wife and I both work and the kids play sports -- which means riding on the weekends is pretty much out. Before I had kids, I'd try to do at least 200 miles a week -- half of that on the weekends. I commuted less then than I do now


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

First off, congratulations all! Any miles are *always* better than no miles.

This year has been a relative disappointment for me compared to last year. Last year I got a touch over 3000 miles with two centuries. This year I'm currently at 2100 with little hope of very many more in December. I *might* hit 2300, but I kinda doubt it...

But where I can take heart is that I haven't slacked off on commuting to work. The missing miles are from my weekend and organized rides. The difference on that front is that one of my riding buddies had to finish his last semester of college and then was off to law school, so I didn't see him at all in 2017. The other guy I rode with had back surgery and then got a new job in a different state so I didn't get more than a month out of him. And with kids and laundry and dishes and garages and lawns it's easy to have fun rides deprioritized. But I'm glad I didn't chicken out and take the car to work (at least no more than last year).


----------



## Rip Van Cycle (Jun 11, 2012)

Didn't really set a "miles-for-the-year" goal at the start of the season. However, I'm about 80 miles away from 4000 for 2017. Three good group rides between now and the end of December should about do it. 

A wet June set me back a little. Less than 400 miles that month. [Yeah- and NO, I don't ride wet roads, unless the sky opens up on me and I HAVE to-- in order to get back home.] I put on more miles in May(!) 

July was my big month- over 800 in that span. Maybe part of it was on account of the Jonesing due to the lost opportunities the month before.


----------

